# Spiegelachse



## c@t (3. März 2004)

Hallo an alle, 
Ich habe eine Frage zu Photoshop ( egal welche Version).
Es soll angeblich eine Option, Filter oder sonstiges geben, wo ein Foto horizontal oder vertikal gespiegelt werden kann, und die Mittelachse beliebig verschiebbar ist. Ich weiß weder wie dieser Effekt heißt noch ob es ihn überhaupt gibt. Vielleicht existiert er auch nur in einer Plug- in Version,
wer hat was darüber gehört? Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte, danke im voraus!

Liebe Grüße 
c@t


----------



## da_Dj (3. März 2004)

Also Spiegeln kannste auf jeden Fall, wenn du etwas transformierst, wie das andere meinst ... hm


----------



## Nowic (3. März 2004)

Ich kenne das plugin nicht, aber das kannst du ganz einfach lösen:

der eine teil des zu spiegelden bilder auswählen, kopieren, dann auf der anderen seite der spiegelachse platzieren. anschliessen den kopierten teil spiegeln (bild -> rotieren -> spiegeln). fertig.

mfg
Nowic


----------



## c@t (8. März 2004)

Das normale Spiegeln kenne ich auch, aber wenn man das Bild variabell spiegeln will, also immer mal wieder andere Muster, dann ist das einfach viel Arbeit, na gut, dann hab ich mich verhört und es gibt diesen Effekt doch nicht. Trotzdem danke für eure Mühe...

grüße c@t


----------



## mortimer (8. März 2004)

@ c@t :

Filter Flood 
Hersteller :Flaming Pear 

mortimer


----------



## c@t (31. März 2004)

An Mortimer

Das sieht echt klasse aus, was ist das für ein Filter Flood? Habe PS 7.0 und CS aber auf Deutsch.
Du hast das Foto gespiegelt und dann? Wie geht das, dass das Wasser hinten kleiner wird, das sieht richtig realistisch aus, wäre dir echt dankbar wenn du dies näher beschreiben könntest, danke

c@t


----------



## da_Dj (31. März 2004)

Das ist einfach nur der Filter. Bei dem stellst du ein, an welcher Stelle das Original "abgeschnitten" (bzw kannst es auch auf leerer Fläche machen glaub ich) wird und darunter erstellt er dann eine Spiegelung in Wasser. Daneben gibt es noch diveres Regler usw. zum Einstellen des Wassereffektes.


----------

